
Snoop: A Python debugging library designed for maximum convenience - alexmojaki
https://github.com/alexmojaki/snoop
======
gitzen
Can it set breakpoints in a code that would be running in a subprocess
launched with the multiprocessing library?

~~~
alexmojaki
This isn't like a traditional debugger, so there isn't a concept of
breakpoints, but the functions snoop, spy, and pp will all work in a
multiprocess context.

